# Doctor Ordered a Colonoscopy and Endoscopy. TERRIFIED!



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

Hey all! Been a hot minute, but bear with me.

Saw my new GI specialist and he took me super seriously. However, while I've been going every day now, the abdominal pain, GERD, and food intolerances have taken a turn for the worse, so he has ordered a colonoscopy and endoscopy on me two weeks from now because his hunch is Chron's and he wants to take tissue samples, etc.

My fear is less the procedure and what I may be diagnosed with than it is with the prep.

For those who don't know, I have emetophobia (fear of vomiting), and the prep terrifies me because I fear I may vomit from drinking a gallon of liquid in a five hour period. I know I won't be able to hold that much without feeling ill. Can anyone tell me what their prep was like?

I'm told to use Ducolax and then Colyte. I've heard Colyte is super salty so it makes it easier to drink more, but please reassure me. I need to have the procedure done, but I'm so scared. ;_;


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you discussed your concerns with your Dr?


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Thats a lot of bad things happening at once. Please ask your doctor about your concerns. He will give you the best advice. Please do not worry about the diagnosis. If you don't have it, then you are losing peace now. If you have it, then you'll have no choice but to come to terms with it and accept it. So, why worry about it now ? I have had an endoscopy and sigmoidoscopy. Both were painless. Sigmoid felt uncomfortable though. I don't know how it will be for you.


----------



## flitwit (Oct 3, 2013)

I had to have a double procedure, colonoscopy + endoscopy, as well. The prep didn't make me nauseous. It was a lot of liquid, and was a little uncomfortable, but tolerable. Just take it easy on the clear liquid diet. The Colyte isn't great, but it's not as bad as people make it out to be. I had Gavilyte (same thing) with the lemon packet. The first cup didn't taste bad, didn't bother me, but admittedly it tasted worse and worse with each cup. Next time I'd probably skip the lemon packet. Many suggest using a straw to avoid the taste buds as much as possible... you may want to try that.

I have a lot of phobias myself now. A lot revolves around my claustrophobia, and nausea is a bit of that if you think about it... the inability to escape the feeling / situation / body you're in... so I can relate. Not to scare you, but I will be honest and let you know that I did become nauseous after the procedure, but I believe it to be my own fault. This was my second colonoscopy / endoscopy, and the first time I was perfectly fine, no nausea. This time, while I was heavily dosed with the fentanyl and versed, I stupidly at a large bowl of cereal immediately after exiting the hospital, then got in the car and rode home. That was a bad idea, don't do this. Allow yourself time to rest and let the meds wear off a bit before you eat. It was a double procedure, so I had a whole lot more of the meds in my system... it took a bit of time to wear off.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Pinksters---yes, like BQ said--have you told your doctor about your emetophobia and your concerns with drinking all that liquid prep?

there are at least four low volume preps available now. they are effective and don't involve drinking all that liquid. maybe you could use one of these instead. ask your doc:

moviprep

http://moviprep.salix.com/

prepopik

http://prepopik.com/

suprep

http://www.suprepkit.com/about-suprep.htm

osmoprep

http://www.salix.com/products/osmoprep.aspx

good luck to you. wishing you all the best...


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

I just got so nervous about it because I was afraid I was going to be laughed at. It's a strange phobia, that, while common, doesn't get much in the way of publicity. Do you think he'll be understanding?

Have you used any of these low volume preps before, Annie? How did they work for you? I had someone recommend I do colonic irrigation the day before instead, but I'm not sure how open the doctor would be for this since it is still considered an alternative treatment. Granted, I run clear pretty fast, but, ugh.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I had a colonoscopy once and the prep wasn't anything to worry about. (I hate puking too, but I don't think it's a phobia for me.)

I think they had me mix some of the stuff with soda (I can't remember what kind).

My best advice is make sure they put you to sleep while getting the procedure. Sometimes they'll just put you on twilight drugs. I was OUT for the count. It was actually easy for me. No worries, I'd do it again.

The day after the procedure you might have to go boo-boo a lot also, so you might want to cancel work/plans of any kind on that day too. Not everyone is like that but I know I was.

Good luck!!!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Pinksters--

oh he should be understanding, i would think, about your situation. in fact i would think he's heard about this problem before regarding colonoscopy preps and people who for one reason or another cannot drink all that liquid because of health problems. when i was given my instructions for my last prep there was a paragraph in there asking people who were having problems drinking all that stuff and/or keeping it down to call the office . so you're not the only one.

and, yes, you could always ask the doc about the colonic. to me, that really sounds like the way to go --no pun intended--lol.

no i haven't been able to try any of these low volume preps. i didn't even know they were available til our primary care doc recommended one of them--i think it was suprep--to my husband. he has a colonoscopy coming up in november and he positively hates drinking all that nasty stuff.

because i have slow transit constipation and get so backed up, my last prep ( three years ago) was the wonderfully fun and delightful (NOT) two day prep.. two fun filled days of boullion, ducolax and lots of miralax and gatorade. on the weekend right after thanksgiving. do i know how to celebrate a holiday or what--lol...

BTW--love your new photo--so pretty!!


----------



## Hulaluv77 (Aug 5, 2014)

Ugggh I am on the same boat as you Pinskers...I go in on Friday 8/15 for both procedures and I am freaked out....I hope everything works out for ya.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Pinskers said:


> I just got so nervous about it because I was afraid I was going to be laughed at. It's a strange phobia, that, while common, doesn't get much in the way of publicity. Do you think he'll be understanding?


Why do you feel that way ? I doubt if any GI doc would make fun of this. They see such problems a lot. They probably empathize with you.


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

I called the office today and asked for a lower volume prep and the nurse says I have to speak to her personally this coming Monday about it? She seemed weird about answering over the phone. I'm tempted to get the colonic and just not tell them. :X


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

Hi all! Wanted to give you a quick update. Been feeling pretty sloshy/crampy over the past couple of days, almost like I'm about to have diarrhea, but it's just normal stool. Still going every day. Been also having repeated episodes lasting 10-30 minutes of feeling feverish, pale, dizzy, and generally hypoglycemic. Getting really hot with bad night sweats, too. Getting really scared. Started low FODMAP, but can't say symptoms have improved.

Haven't received results on celiac's, colonoscopy and endoscopy are next Monday.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Have you had these symptoms before or just now ?


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

I've always had light night sweats. The rest of this is brand new.


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

Wanted to give everyone an update.

The Moviprep was super gentle and easy to get down, volume-wise. Tasted like a billion lemon refresher sweets. Wasn't nearly as scary as I thought, but didn't start running see-through until the very end.

Colonoscopy showed no Crohn's, but did show mild distal Grade 2 esophageal erosion, and my duodenum had congestion, erythema, and mild erosion. Colon was completely healthy minus some small Grade 2 hemorrhoids. Biopsies were taken and will know results of those in two weeks. Was diagnosed with IBS (duh), told to continue low FODMAP, as well as eliminate spicy food, chocolate, and caffeine. Celiac's test came back negative, lactose intolerance came back positive. Was put on Pamine to help relax my colon, and was recommended Pepcid for my GERD. Still having bad hot flashes/fever spells and fatigue, however. I was on a four-week streak on no constipation before the colonoscopy, but I guess it's confused my intestines since then, and now I'm feeling bound up again.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Pinksters--thanks for the update. glad you got through the whole thing ok and that the moviprep was gentle. sounds like the doc was very thorough with all the testing and everything. hope his/her advice and the pamine and pepcid helps you feel better.

it can take a day or two to have a bm once you get so thoroughly cleaned out like that.

looks like pamine can have a possible constipation side effect--so can pepcid . it's just listed as a possible side effect so hopefully that won't be a problem for you--we're all so different in how we react to different meds--YMMV. back when i took pepcid it didn't have a C effect on me.

sorry you're still having fever spells, etc. maybe see your primary doc about that if it's worrying you...take care.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Pinskers said:


> Lactose intolerance came back positive.


Is this confirmed ? Do they do another test just to be sure ? If it is indeed lactose intolerance, then it could be a good thing. At least you know one thing that hurts you. I still don't know if I have low lactase levels. But, not gluten intolerant per a blood test. After my recent symptoms, I thinking of getting a colonoscopy, just to be sure the colon is okay.

Btw, what is your diet like ? Do some foods help to reduce your C ?


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

Oh yeah, that's confirmed. Also makes sense since my mother is lactose intolerant. Also came back mildly anemic and borderline normal albumin levels, but that might of been because I was in a flare of diarrhea when they tested. The anemia isn't a surprise either since I do have a bleeding disorder.

Eliminating spicy food, kale, spinach, whole nuts, chocolate, quinoa, lentils, and large amounts of rice help keep my constipation and bloating down, and I find I have an easier time digesting things like seafood over red meat.


----------

